# WoT Bonuscode Tausch?



## PcGamer512 (19. April 2014)

Hallo,

hat irgendjemand interesse an einem Tausch von einem WoT Bonuscode im wert von ca 15€?
Würde es gegen 2500gold Tauschen.
Kann seit Monaten nicht mehr Codes nutzen supp weiß auchnicht wieso leider.
Könnt auch die Leute aus EXLX fragn die wissen ebenfalls das ich damit Probleme habe.
Wäre sehr cool wenn jemand mir helfen würde.


----------



## coroc (19. April 2014)

Erstmal: Ich glaube, dass gehört in den Marktplatz...Musst du mal gucken.

Dann: Für was ist der Code denn?


----------



## PcGamer512 (19. April 2014)

Oh sry wusst ich nicht.
Isn bonuscode mit 1k gold und einigen tagen premium acc.
kann diesen leider net nutzen da mein konto spinnt :/
aber der code funkitoniert 100%


----------



## coroc (19. April 2014)

Ok, aber dann ist mein interesse sowieso schon erloschen. Habe nämlich kaum Zeit, mehrere Tage am Stück WoT zu spielen...


----------



## PcGamer512 (19. April 2014)

schade :/


----------

